# are the track ed. worth the money?



## .:NissanNut:. (Nov 25, 2006)

i'm new here, somewhat, and i am definately looking into getting a 350z. im looking for the cheapest one of course. what would the difference be between the track edition and the other models like enthusiast and touring, just more weight? i'll change out the suspension and basics anyway.


----------



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

the real question is whether or not you want traction control (on all models except base model) and/or vehicle dynamic control (on touring, grand touring, track, nismo). If I wanted a handling beast from the factory, i'd get that nismo edition that just dropped. if you want to save dough, get a base model or enthusiast and then swap out the parts, I wouldnt swap anything on a z though, great handling car, tons of power, shitty transmission if you ask me, thats my only complaint, i wish i got an automatic


----------



## .:NissanNut:. (Nov 25, 2006)

wish you got an automatic? thats just not right. lol
anyways, i was looking at the 2003 models. i cold get a track ed. for about 20k around here. or i could get a base for 14k, then id have money for wheels, suspension and some basic bolt ons.


----------

